# Foaming milk?



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

I have noticed that my goat's milk is pretty foamy some days and not foamy at all on others! I notice that the milk is actually more foamy when they are in heat! Is this normal????


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Foamy from out of the udder or when it gets squirted in a bowl? Because the action of milking into a pot or whatever you use creates foamy milk on the top. It should not be foamy textured, though. Never heard of more foam being heat related. Maybe just a coincidence onder:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

My Nigerians have foamy milk when I'm milking them into the bucket. There's definitely more some days than others, but I never noticed a correlation with hormones. I'll have to be more observant!


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

I am milking into a stainless steel bucket! I mean as long as it's nothing to worry about it's all good. It seems like on days they are in heat there is a lot of foam sitting in the strainer after I pour it through.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Foam is nothing to worry about.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Agreed. Not to worry. As long as the milk itself is good.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Agreed. Not to worry. As long as the milk itself is good.


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

Thank you everyone!!!!


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

I've not noticed a correlation but I'll have to pay more attention.

Coffee addict here: But Does anyone else think that foam would be lovely on top of their coffee or am I the only one? When I milk in the mornings and the milk is foamy I wish there was a way to strain the foam so i could use it in my morning coffee.


----------



## Island Milker (Dec 11, 2018)

I am defiantly a fan of foamy milk. One of my goats who is very easy to milk(big teats), has lots of foam, where as my first time freshner has a small amount of foam. Its a lot easier to get a nice steady long stream from my easy to milk goat as apposed to my first time freshner with the little squirts of milk.


----------



## whitejerabias (May 6, 2019)

cristina-sorina said:


> Coffee addict here: But Does anyone else think that foam would be lovely on top of their coffee or am I the only one? When I milk in the mornings and the milk is foamy I wish there was a way to strain the foam so i could use it in my morning coffee.


Oh yes! I have been a militant black coffee drinker for years until we got the goats. My first coffee of the day must and forever will be black and hot but subsequent cups have all been replaced with half goat milk. There's a special kind of romance for having my first cup as I prepare their breakfast and then the second cup with the milk I just milked.

I get foam in the bucket, but it's always gone by the time we strain it or it strains out. But I have a milk throther, I will have to make myself a latte tomorrow!


----------

